# crontab



## nox (22. Januar 2003)

hy freaks

benötige hilfe zum erstellen von cron's
ich hab mir putty runtergeladen und weiss nicht weiter
bin schon googeln und tutteln aber hat nichts schlaues resp. verstänliches gebracht...

wie sieht so ne zeile aus die man programmiert
und wie speicher ich das teil ab und und und......

greez

n
o
x


----------



## melmager (23. Januar 2003)

hi nox ...

naja wie man die crontab eingibt sollte aus meinem tut hervorgehen *g*

ich denke das hauptproblem ist die befehlszeile. soweit ich ich es verstanden habe möchtest du ein php script aufrufen

ok als erstes (nach dem einloggen) solltes du feststellen ob du ein textbrowser auf dem system hast (der häufigste ist der w3m)

einfach mal w3m im terminal eingeben wenn ein hilfebildschirm kommt haste gewonnen 

die befehlszeile im chron sollte zb so sein:

30 * * * * username /usr/bin/w3m -M -dump http://deineadresse/dasphpscript.php >> /dev/null


kurzeinweisung (alles so eingeben):
crontab -e
i
die zeile wie oben
(esc taste)
:wq

----
dat wars (im crontab eingabe fenster werden vi befehle erwartet)
! wichtig wenn kein w3m vorhanden kannst die zeile so nicht nutzen!


----------



## nox (23. Januar 2003)

hy melmager

ich glaub ich verlier....
w3m bringt nix  resp. habs nicht drauf(auf dem server)

nach der eingabe w3m...
-> bash: w3m: command not found


----------



## melmager (23. Januar 2003)

haste :
wget
links
lynx

wenn nicht 
mail

teste die doch mal an

(es ging doch um eine email benachichtigung als erinnerung wegen termin richtig?)


----------



## nox (23. Januar 2003)

hy melmager

/*(es ging doch um eine email benachichtigung als erinnerung wegen termin richtig?)*/

UUPS ja genau
für alle die dies nicht mitbekommen haben..
ein php script soll alle 60min aufgerufen werden.
in diesem script geht es darum tagesmail's resp. stundenmails zu verschicken deren inhalt ist ein bevorstehender tagesthermin
-> 12:00 || Mittagessen || Döner
z.B.!
das mail wird per php gesendet 

betreff textbrowser..

treffer versenkt

D12
E12

kleines schiff

an bord:

- links
- lynx

ich nehm mal an der eintrag bleibt gleich...
nur der textbrowser wird geändert??

--> 0 * * * * mein_username /usr/bin/links -M -dump http://logisch/mail.php >> /dev/null 

FEHLER:
ich bekomm ein meil von diesem cronjob 
-> /bin/sh: *hier steht der username*: command not found


----------



## melmager (24. Januar 2003)

dann versuch mal die version nach der fehlermeldung haben die die userangabe im chron entfernt

30 * * * * /usr/bin/lynx -dump http://deineadresse/dasphpscript.php >> /dev/null 

einmal die stunde immer um :30 wird gestartet ...


----------



## nox (25. Januar 2003)

Juhui

alles funzt....

nach ettlichen testversuchen läuft der script einwandfrei!


fettes dankeschön melmager!

greez

n
o
x


----------



## nox (31. Januar 2003)

ich korrigier mich...
ich dache es funzt!

aber die mails wurden nicht versandt!  UUUPS

crontab -e:
* * * * * urs/bin/lynx -dump HTTP://dieURL/mail.php
Fehlermeldung von cronjob übers Mail bekommen:
-> /bin/sh: urs/bin/lynx: No such file or directory

ich weiss ich soll nicht alles auf * * * * * setzen...
aber nur so bekomme ich zumindest alle 1minuten eine mail, das es nicht funzt  -> wenn ich die mail nicht bekomm, stattdessen die mail von meinem script dann weiss ich dass es läuft...


----------



## JoelH (31. Januar 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von nox _
> *
> 
> crontab -e:
> ...



naja wenigsten tippen sollte man können  Oder hat ein Linux User jemals was von einem /urs Verzeichnis gehört !? Sollte wohl das /usr Verzeichnes sein 

PS: Ich vertipp mich auch gerne und les dann nicht was da steht sondern was ich denke was da steehn soll


----------



## nox (31. Januar 2003)

> PS: Ich vertipp mich auch gerne und les dann nicht was da steht sondern was ich denke was da steehn soll



jetzt wo dus sagst, naja ist meistens so...
texte die man schreibt soll man ja auch nicht nur selber korrigieren weil eben gerade solche fehler überlesen werden!



> /bin/sh: usr/bin/lynx: No such file or directory


irgendwie lieb ich diese mail's! 

so wie ich das verstehe sollte im pfad usr/bin/ ein ordner mit dem namen lynx sein... -> betonung auf sollte!
dieses proggi find ich nicht!

hmm ÄÄÄH jaa


----------



## JoelH (1. Februar 2003)

*hmm,*

eigentlich sollte dort ein Programm lynx sein oder zumindestens ein Symlink zur ausführbaren Datei. Scheinbar hast du aber lynx nicht installiert, dann kann es natürlich auch nicht gehen. Oder lynx hat sich woanders hinkopeirt beim installieren, bei mir ist es im Verzeichnis /usr/local/bin/ zu finden.

Musst einfach mal danach suchen. Wie auch immer wenn du es nicht findest =>

http://lynx.browser.org/

da findest du es bestimmt


----------



## melmager (2. Februar 2003)

da ja lynx gestartet werden kann sollte es auch da sein 

find / -name lynx 

und er sollte dir rauswerfen wo zur hölle die das proggi versteckt haben

normal ist

/usr/bin/lynx 

ps ind der crontab muss auch das erste / stehen

sprich

* * * * * /usr/bin/lynx -dump http://usw.web.de/script.php


----------



## PeterGolo (30. Juli 2003)

*Re*

Hallo,

ein Kumpel von mir startet mitte August unter cron24.de ein kostenlosen Crontab Service, da sollten sich eure und meine Probleme mit Crontabs erledigt haben.

Gruss Peter


----------



## chicagodog (21. August 2003)

*cronjob*

Hallo,

ich möchte auch gerne ein PHP Script stündlich aufrufen.

Ich will auch den Eintrag unten nutzen. Was ich nur gerne wissen möchte ist, was der Eintrag genau macht. Was bedeutet z.B. -M -dump? Und warum >> /dev/null

30 * * * * username /usr/bin/w3m -M -dump http://deineadresse/dasphpscript.php >> /dev/null

Wird der w3m Browser eigentlich danach automatisch geschlossen? Oder laufen dann nach einiger Zeit sehr viele w3m Prozesse und keiner wird geschlossen.


Danke
Ciao René


----------



## Christian Fein (21. August 2003)

*Re: cronjob*



> _Original geschrieben von chicagodog _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte auch gerne ein PHP Script stündlich aufrufen.
> ...



@melmager:
um herauszufinden wo das binary liegt welches startfähig ist reicht ein:
$ whereis lynx
lynx:/usr/bin/lynx

/dev/null
ist die Antwort auf alle Fragen. 
nein /dev/null ist sozusagen das nirvana, das schwarze Loch, das Nichts.
und >> /dev/null bedeutet Leite die Ausgaben des programms w3m ins nichts. 
Kurz gesagt: 
Lass das Programm ohne Ausgabe laufen.



> *
> Wird der w3m Browser eigentlich danach automatisch geschlossen?
> *



Das währe doch etwas dem du problemlos selber nachforschen könntest


----------



## chicagodog (21. August 2003)

*cronjob*

Hi,

na ja. so richtig hast Du mir ja nicht geholfen (oder wolltest Du mir nicht helfen!?).

also laut "top" wird der prozess w3m immer wieder geschlossen. kann ich mich darauf verlassen oder sollte ich noch woanders nachsehen?

was macht jetzt eigentlich -M -dump? kann man das nicht einfach weglassen?

Danke

René


----------



## Christian Fein (21. August 2003)

*Re: cronjob*



> _Original geschrieben von chicagodog _
> *Hi,
> 
> na ja. so richtig hast Du mir ja nicht geholfen (oder wolltest Du mir nicht helfen!?).
> ...



Du siehst die laufenden Prozesse unter ps -ax.
Sieht aber so aus das w3m geschlossen wird.

Das ich meinte, probier es aus sollte heissen:
Ich geh davon aus das der Prozess immer wieder geschlossen,  jedoch 
eine garantie kann ich dir da nicht draufgeben. 

Drum probier es einfach mal aus


----------



## melmager (21. August 2003)

nein das -M -dump kann man nicht weglassen

um zu erfahren welche optionen ein Programm hat macht man:
man progname

in unserem fall 
man w3m
 -M = schwarz/weiss ausgabe
-dump = ausgabe auf standartout und diese Option sorgt dafür das nur die eine aufgerufene Seite angesprochen wird und dann wird w3m beendet


----------

